# Hobby Lobby slot cars again



## RUSSELL ZACHRY

I was in HL today, and it looks like they are getting rid of the trains and replacing them with slot cars and sets. The only set on the shelf was an AW dukes of Hazzard, but they have labels for more cars and sets.
Russell


----------



## ParkRNDL

Ok now that's good news... I will be visiting my hobby lobby soon...

--rick


----------



## jph49

The lady at our local Hobby Lobby told me they were cutting way back on trains and adding the slot cars. Today they also had the Dukes set. The picture she showed me had a couple of Carrera Go!! sets and cars, AW cars, and some Life Like sets and individual cars. Looks promising.

Patrick


----------



## coach61

I can see the 40% off coupon getting printed a lot at my place.. as Joez would say Whoot Whoot!


Dave


----------



## ParkRNDL

Affirmative! Slot cars are go! Woohoo! So far just a Dukes set, an xtraction challenger and a tjet camaro, but more to come...

I want to use this as a chance to get the hobby some exposure around here. If I get a portable track to some cruise nights or craft shows or something, and let people know the cars are available locally, maybe I can get some people started on the hobby. Hmmmm...

--rick


----------



## SFC_Allen

gonna have to check mine after work now, time to print that coupon tonight 

Thanks for the heads up. Earle


----------



## grungerockjeepe

Krud! No hobby lobbies in my area....


----------



## roadrner

grungerockjeepe said:


> Krud! No hobby lobbies in my area....


 
Wish they'd come to the DC area too. rr


----------



## twolff

Still nothing at my local Hobby Lobby. That section of the store was ripped apart when I was there, so I'll have to try again later in the week.


----------



## coach61

roadrner said:


> Wish they'd come to the DC area too. rr


Sorry Dave never thought and Beth is in DC all week too.. opps..


----------



## Dslot

*Trickling In*

After a week of cleared-out wall space with slotcar tags on the wall, my local HobbyLobby is finally starting to get stock. Used this week's 40-off coupon to get an AW Tjet Karmann Ghia. $20 goes to $12 with the coupon. Plus tax, but no postage. Not a wowser deal, but it lets the store know somebody is interested right off the bat.


----------



## clydeomite

Howdy:
I was at Hobby Lobby this am and am happy to report Carrea 1/43rd scale tracka nd cars along with Ugh a Mario Bros. set with Dorky looky slot thingies. But tis a start now if the get AW drag cArs and a drag set whoo HOOOOOOO.
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## SFC_Allen

Went to mine today, had the Go Carrea stuff, the AW Dukes set ($179.99 yikes), and a few of the Tjet cars & and a few Disney cars (1/43) for Carrea

They had lots of open room with other items marked for double packages, but i think it's the nascar 1/43rd's for Carrea.

I'm with DSlot, $12 with no shipping isn't so bad  Earle


----------



## slotcarman12078

179.99 without the 40% off coupon is steep!!!! However, with the coupon, you will knock off just shy of 72.00!!!! 108.00 is a fairly decent price!!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Big price difference. I though I saw our AW Dukes set for 149.00. I guess I need to go back for a price check. Still don't want the set though!!! RM


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Does it have loops and jumps? 'Cuz I'm only gonna buy it if it has loops n jumps.


----------



## Dslot

NTxSlotCars said:


> Does it have loops and jumps? 'Cuz I'm only gonna buy it if it has loops n jumps.


Chuckle 
Well, I'm only gonna buy it if it has 1:64 Daisy Duke and Boss Hogg figures.

-- D


----------



## slotcarman12078

Now if it came with a 1:1 Daisy Duke you could bet they wouldn't ever have enough in stock!! :tongue:


----------



## SFC_Allen

Yea $72 off isn't bad but seems like that set was cheaper somewhere else I thought. Hhopefully they get some LL sets in there and they are cheap. then the 40% off coupon will be used alot.

I wish i started back in slots when the ollies store here had the LL sets for like $20. The 2 COT nascars they had in there was worth the price alone


----------



## swflyboy

Hey, would be a nice place to get some 1:32s and 1:43s....but it's only Carrera, Scaletrix is better.....


----------



## ParkRNDL

Grrrr. Still the same 2 AW cars and DOH set here, along with a bunch of carrera go stuff. FWIW, the DOH set is $149.99 here. 

--rick


----------



## coach61

Ours has a pile of 1/43rd stuff The DOH set and two lifelike sets so far...nothing earth shattering yet but shelf markings look very promising and thinking of the post x-mas clearout....


----------



## jack0fall

Not yet, not here anyway...  I will keep my fingers crossed though.

Jeff


----------



## A/FX Nut

I was in mine last week to buy paint and noticed some cleared spaces on shelves. Train stuff had been moved and Model kits too. I'll be checking again next week. Nothing to indicate the possible arrival of Slot Cars. 

Randy.


----------



## fordcowboy

Slot car in ho should be their in Aug. Plus 90 days lol


----------



## A/FX Nut

I was in Hobby Lobby Saturday and they had one Dukes of Hazzard set and 1 Release 6 AMC AMX in red/white/blue.

Randy.


----------



## clydeomite

Howdy:
Just got home from Hobby Lobby and came home with a #13 Gt 40 T-jet. They also had a x-trac newer Camaro but I left that one a hangin even though I could have scored it with my " xtra" coupon for 13 bux. I bought the Ford so they would see some interest in the inventory and hopefully stock more cars soon.
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## ParkRNDL

I wonder if they are waiting for the next XT release like everyone else. If that's the case, I'll stop going by there every day and haunting them until I see notification here that the things have made it off the boat. Hmmmm...

--rick


----------



## many slots

I went to a Hobby Lobby here in AZ. They have a slot car section, but it is empty.
I looked at the tags hanging on the pegs. They are for the new Life-Like stuff, and some other 1/43rd cars also. Life-Like has pushed back their release to SEPT. Hopefully they won't be getting like someone else we know with treir releases!


----------



## RUSSELL ZACHRY

I just went into our Hobby Lobby and picked up an iwheels dodge challenger concept car. It was only $12 with the coupon. I noticed on the back of the package, it say iwheels are only available online thru autoworld.

Russell


----------



## slotcarman12078

This can be the beginning of a trend guys.. Remember the good old days when you could go to your local department store, pick up a couple sections of track, pick and choose between a bunch of cars, and get some replacement parts???? If this Hobby Lobby thing works, and AW can get the numbers to show the stuff sells off the shelves maybe, just maybe, they can have convincing enough numbers to open a few more doors. Sadly, all the department stores of my youth have vanished, beated down and eaten up by the Wallys of the World. There may be some hope yet!!


----------



## NTxSlotCars

It could be a stunning comeback.
Target doesnt seem to mind carrying the SCX stuff for the past few years.
If the Hobby Lobby AW thing does take off, we could see more Muscle cars on the track.
I haven't checked my local stores yet, but if they get stocked, 
I will be sure to refer all the newbies I come in contact with to Hobby Lobby.
And for tricks and advice, to HobbyTalk.

(freaked out when the site wouldn't come up earlier.)


----------



## twolff

Looks like the Hobby Lobby near my work is going to stock 2 AW cars. My guess is the Riv. and VW Bus are going to be there for a while. Hopefully something I'd like will be re-stocked after these are gone.

Space labeled for a couple Life-Like sets and two twin packs too.

I have to get out to the store near my home and see what they have.


----------



## clydeomite

Mornin: 
Just a suggestion to all the hobby talkers out there. It might be worth spending the money on a car even if it doesn't have the body you want so that the interest is shown and Hobby Lobby feels the investment worth while. I really didn't want or need another AW car but bought the gt 40 so that they would restock with more cars. As a side note I am gald I bought the car it is a rocket.
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## jsdspif

I thought since we seem to be posting our local stores , the store on West main ( Kalamazoo , Oshtemo ?)had a xtraction ultra G and a thunderjet 500 (I don't remember what they were ) those were both 19.99 , the DOH set I think that was $149 , then one set of a larger scale that I didn't pay much attention to along with a couple Carrera go cars , those were 17.99 and then they had probably 15 empty racks most of them had stock car drivers name and the description said car but it didn't list a scale for them . I asked a sales lady that was walking by and all she knew was that was new stock they haven't received yet and she offered to get the manager that may have more info but I opted out . They have a 40% off coupon this week so if someone was looking for the DOH set that seems like a pretty good savings ( I think ) . Or that would knock a 19.99 car down to $12 plus tax . There is also a Hobbytown right there in that Maple Hill complex ( or whatever it's called ) it's in the spot where the secretary of state was I'm going to go in there in a day or 2 and see if they have any slot car stuff.


----------



## twolff

Second local Hobby Lobby had almost identical stock. All the Life-Like stuff was MIA there too. AW cars were the Thunderjet Dodge 4 wheel drive fray-style drag car and an XTraction Orange Challenger (yahoo!). Had the Challenger in my hot little hands and the 40% off coupon in my pocket. Gave it a good eyeball and noticed a giant dimple in the paint right on the left front fender. Back on the hook she went.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

jsdspif said:


> they had probably 15 empty racks most of them had stock car drivers name and the description said car but it didn't list a scale for them . QUOTE]
> 
> Our store had some empty racks also. Check the tags/cards you saw for a possible part number beginning with 433-. These are Walthers LifeLike HO scale cars. Mine had these numbers, 433-9098, 433-9099, 433-9157, 433-9155, 433-9151. Go to Walthers.com, type that in the search box and you'll see pics of some new paint schemes for Nascar and other slotcars...They did have the Dukes set and 2 AW cars...RM


----------



## jsdspif

I bought the concept Camaro they had , I think the other was a Pontiac thunderjet . But The rear axle is cockeyed? It's like the one side is in the proper location but the other side the hole is too far back to the point that the tire is just about touching the fender well of the body . I've saved the receipt because I think I'll take it back . I'm going to wait close to the 30 days and see if they get something in stock that I like . I like the concept camaro . My track isn't up so I can't test the car to see how it will run .


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Went into my local Hobby Lobby in Rockwall. They have a 9ft section dedicated to slot cars.
It's half full(?) and looks like its gonna be mostly Life Like.


----------



## LeeRoy98

With my son playing on a traveling basketball team, we get around a lot of the midwest. One thing that struck me was almost all of the Hobby Lobby locations had one X-Traction and one T-jet on the pegs. When I asked about additional stock, I was told by a manager that they only get one of each and they are replaced when sold. I had this same story confirmed later by a second store manager.
So imagine my surprise when I walked into a Hobby Lobby and they had three of each on the shelves. The sales clerk advised they also had only one per type in stock initially but that sales had been brisk and their last shipment had three of each.
All of the recent trips have also shown a lot of empty space with LifeLike tags for future stock.

Exciting times!!

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## LeeRoy98

twolff said:


> My guess is the Riv. and VW Bus are going to be there for a while.


Hey twolf... what color Riv? 

How about a trading session... my area has the copper colored Karman Ghia T-jet and the Black over White Corvette CR6 X-traction. Anyone have something in their area they want to purchase and offer for trade?

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## ParkRNDL

Oy. That's a little crazy, no? This company has this great variety of product, and you're gonna stock exactly TWO. I mean I guess I understand the concept of not getting stuck with a whole lot of unsold stock, but... Two? Really?!?

That said, I think the idea of a trade network is cool. My local store has a red Tjet Ultra-G 68 Camaro from the latest release and an orange X-Traction Concept Challenger with black stripes. I'd like either Karmann Ghia or the white '68 Camaro Tjet from a few releases back. Can be used, don't need the original packaging, as long as they're in good shape. Anyone?

--rick


----------



## A/FX Nut

I went to Hobby Lobby on Tuesday the 7th. I bought the red/white/blue AMX. They didn't have it priced and the cashier had to call the manager. He brought a binder with the prices of all items in the store. He didn't find the Thunderjet 500's but he found the Ultra G's and said ring it up for $17.99. Minus the 40% and it was $11.55 with tax. I had to wait for 10 minutes. I didn't mind it, it was worth the wait.

The DOH set was priced at $149.00.

Randy.


----------



## twolff

One of the reasons I'm interested in these is that they are local and reasonably priced with the 40% discount coupon. The quality is uneven enough that you really never know what you are getting unless you can see it in person before the purchase. Even in instances where the body fits the chassis acceptably low, the paint could be flawed. Trading would be cool, but the bang for the buck starts to slip away when you have to add shipping. 
Here's what I've run across locally:
http://www.shopatron.com/products/p...r=RD127JA-XTD47Y/642.0.1.1.25183.25190.0.0.0?
The Challenger from this set with a bad paint job:
http://www.shopatron.com/products/p...t_number=RD127JB/642.0.1.1.25183.25190.0.0.0?
The 4x4/Fray Dodge 330 from this set:
http://www.shopatron.com/products/p...t_number=RD130JA/642.0.1.1.25183.25191.0.0.0?
The Rivera from this set, but it looks black in the package:
http://www.shopatron.com/products/p...t_number=RD130JB/642.0.1.1.25183.25191.0.0.0?


----------



## jack0fall

*Can we say : Supply v Demand???*

Yeah, I went to my local HL and there were two cars there. The Dodge 330 pro stock and the Dodge Charger Police car. I bought them both and mentioned to the check out clerk that the shelves were now empty and asked if they had any more in "the back room". She told me No, they only keep 2 in the store, but will probably get more in Monday or Tuesday. They also had the DOH set as well. There weren't any LL set/ cars and a couple Carrera cars. I will continue to check when I am in the area.

Jeff


----------



## RUSSELL ZACHRY

I wondered why our HL only had one on each peg, but their wasn't anyone around to ask about more.
Russell


----------



## twolff

This is one of the Life-Like sets that Hobby Lobby is stocking. Saw one this morning in Bowling Green OH. Be still my beating heart 

http://www.walthers.com/exec/productinfo/433-9097


----------



## hojoe

I went to my local Hobby Lobby (St. Peters, Mo.) to get some Micro Mask, which they didn't have. While I was there I checked out the slot car selection. They too had only 2 AW cars. A black Ford GT and an 04 Corvette C5R, which I bought at $19.99. They had a couple of Carrerra cars, but mostly an empty wall. Didn't see any sets. Keeping only 2 AW cars at a time seems a little sort sighted. Maybe if they see sales are good they will order more than 2 at a time.
hojoe


----------



## ParkRNDL

twolff said:


> This is one of the Life-Like sets that Hobby Lobby is stocking. Saw one this morning in Bowling Green OH. Be still my beating heart
> 
> http://www.walthers.com/exec/productinfo/433-9097


I saw that one at mine too this morning.

--rick


----------



## clydeomite

Howdy: I scored at our Local Hobby Lobby today. They had an I wheels VW bus and a concept Camaro That I bought for 40% off. The bus is on it's way to Missouri to reside in a large collection near Hanibal. The Camaro had it's body ripped off Immediately upon arriving home and I;m digging thru my body box looking for a suitable replacement. Also they had quite a few LL cars a newer Mustang and Camaro and a 2 pack Of the 24 and 88 Chevies. So things are looking up Also had a couple new race sets a Truck race set and a Mustang race set both by LL/ Walthers.
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## ParkRNDL

i gotta go back and check in... they had nothing new as of last week, but that was last week...

--rick


----------

